# Levothyroxine and acne



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey everyone!! I started to take levothyroxine 2 weeks ago and im noticing that it is causing some pretty bad acne. Im thinking that this is just part of the process since your body isnt used to the medicine yet. Is this common when your body is adjusting to the medicine or is this more likely to be a side effect that will last forever? Anybody have this happen to them?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bbdailey said:


> Hey everyone!! I started to take levothyroxine 2 weeks ago and im noticing that it is causing some pretty bad acne. Im thinking that this is just part of the process since your body isnt used to the medicine yet. Is this common when your body is adjusting to the medicine or is this more likely to be a side effect that will last forever? Anybody have this happen to them?


Well, durn!! It could be part of the titration process in that we are talking hormones here and once you reach the dose that you need to feel well, it could possibly clear up.

But, I cannot promise you that.

Maybe others have had a similar experience and will chime in!

And most certainly this is a subject that should be put to your doctor.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I feel your pain. Ever since I've been on Synthroid I have had bad acne. I feel like I'm in high school again. I've been on Synthroid since August 2010 and my acne hasn't gotten any better. I keep hoping it will go away. I know it is frustrating. I'm sorry you are going through it too.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I also have seen an increase in acne. It's not awful, but it is noticeable. (However, I do also take testosterone replacement hormones, and that could be part of the culprit, too.)

Before I was diagnosed hypo last year, and before I was diagnosed with low testosterone, I noticed very strange blotchy red patches on my inner arm near my elbow. They weren't really painful, but irritated and itchy. TSH was elevated. Nobody could figure it out. Then I was put on levothyroxine and wham, the red patches never returned.

Now, instead, I get raw, cracked, and irritated skin on the outside of my nose. Having since had my levothyroxine dose upped recently, that has for the most part vanished.

I agree -- it's gotta be something in the autoimmune process showing itself. Perhaps when things flare up.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> I feel your pain. Ever since I've been on Synthroid I have had bad acne. I feel like I'm in high school again. I've been on Synthroid since August 2010 and my acne hasn't gotten any better. I keep hoping it will go away. I know it is frustrating. I'm sorry you are going through it too.


What do your current labs look like? with the ranges, please?

You might need some T3 to clear that all up.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yep I have that too with synthroid. I never have ever had problems with my skin until this medicine. Oh well it's not bad enough for the side effects to outweigh the benefits for me personally. Good luck! Using a good microdermabrasion set and a good facial wash helps a lot for me!


----------

